# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Internet Security 2011 Databases Corrupt

## RJHill

Hello. I just installed Internet Security 2011, but it says the databases are corrupt. I downloaded the virus removal tool and ran it, but it didn't find anything. I think I have a rootkit.

----------

